# Biggest game shot by pellet gun?



## Stonegoblet

The biggest I've ever shot was a BIG crow that was eatin' my cherries.
What's your biggest?

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## gray squirrel

grayfox that was is the chicken pen I shot him with my gamo pro hunter
would have used the .22 mag but couldent get to the safe in time it was eather dead fox or no eggs


----------



## scottjes000

gray squirrel


----------



## neb_bo

woodchuck


----------



## Bore.224

gray squirrel said:


> grayfox that was is the chicken pen I shot him with my gamo pro hunter
> would have used the .22 mag but couldent get to the safe in time it was eather dead fox or no eggs


Gray squirrel , have you got those stiches off your but from that fox bite :lol:


----------



## Bore.224

Using a daisy powerline I pumped about 5 or six pellets into a crow before it finally died.

this was back around 1983 when I was dumb enought to do something like that!


----------



## ParkerBoy

coyote that the dogs brought home still alive.


----------



## bratlabs

The biggest thing I shot with a pellet was my youngest sister, it was only in the rear end but the ol' man didnt think it was as funny as I did.


----------



## gentleman4561

a crow but i plan to hunt cape buffalo with my old red Ryder some time.


----------



## frank123

I shot a Bull Elephant with my modified pumpmaster 760 shooting 2750 fps with a .50 AE round.

BUt seriously, just an opossum. Stupid critter was creepin round my yard in the day time and I hit him right in the back of the skull from about 15 feet away. Took another shot in the brainbox to get him to stop kickin.


----------



## Triple B

bratlabs said:


> The biggest thing I shot with a pellet was my youngest sister, it was only in the rear end but the ol' man didnt think it was as funny as I did.


haha, my little bro accidently shot me with a bb gun, that frickin stings, thank god it was one of those old daisy's that you could run faster than the bb's :beer:

I know someone that shot an owl when they were like 9 years old with daisy powerline pumped about 60 times.


----------



## Stonegoblet

yeah, the crow took awhile to take out. one shot from 50 feet dropped him off my cliff (in yard. about 150 feet tall) but then to finish him off, it was sure tough getting through his skull. Thanks for the replies!

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## DVXDUDE

I remember when i first got my BB gun when i was 9 years old. I was walking with my dad, Every bird i'd see i'd ask if i could shoot it. He pretty much only let me shoot starlings,chickadees,swallows,chipmunks/squirrels. When i asked if i could shoot a crow he said ya but you wont be able to. When he left i went and sat down at the wood pile and waited. Missed a couple starlings then a crow landed on the other side of the fence about 20 feet behind me. I remember shooting him and him falling but it must of been a wing shot because he was running around and couldnt fly. Dad said he went out to see how i was doing and he seen me chasing the crow shooting at it. Must of pegged the thing 5 times before it dropped lol. dad was pretty amazed that i got the crow, it was pure luck the crow didnt see me before he landed.


----------



## Stonegoblet

ok folks, finally got me some pic-a-tures up of my crow and gun! Enjoy!



















-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## frank123

You killed a crow with that gun?
you're a marksman for sure.


----------



## Stonegoblet

yeah, looks can be deceiving


----------



## redneck56

I Know this going to be hard to believe but I killed(not harvested,you only harvest vegetables) a 125lb hog with a Gamo NRA limited adition airgun. it was only shoot 779FPS because I shot it so much that the spring weakend the hog that I raise was sick so why not try to kill it with airgun.so I put one hollow point Crossman prem. right between the eyes killed him grave yard dead!


----------



## blowgunner62

Biggest that I've shot was a possum. My friend has put down huge hogs with his Gamo. (I believe the gun is the same model as redneck56's.)

Stonegoblet,
That looks more like a blackbird that a crow. Are you sure about it? I've shot blackbirds that look to be about that size. IDK, it could just be the picture.

Update: I just found out that my friend IS redneck56!


----------



## Jr. Squirller

rabbit


----------



## newtexas2006

coyotes


----------



## Rev_William

My Brother, 250 lbs, with my red rider. mooned me and said I couldn't hit the broadside of the barn when I was showing his kids how to shoot. :rollin:


----------



## Stealth

A black Haiwaiin ram. Shot with a Quackenbush .50 caliber air rifle. Just a really large bore precharged pnuematic (PCP). This was like 8 years ago. And big bore airgun hunting is legal in many states now for deer and other big game. 









This by no means is the largest game animal. As far as I know a guy by the name of Stephan shot a 2000lb bison out in Wyhoming a couple years ago with a 20MM barrel air rifle. The slugs weighed something around 1000grs. Believe be fellas this ain't fake or a hoax. People just haven't been informed about the potential of airguns yet.

Semper Fi,
Derek


----------



## bigbuck144

the biggest thing i have ever shot with a pellet gun is a groundhog!


----------



## artieorche

stonegoblet, if the crow you shot was eating ripe cherries, then it's very likely this was way outside of crow season in Washington. You'd better check your hunting regulations and get a license before you advertise what is, essentially, poaching. In my family, we always made sure the tool matched the task. The way you describe killing that crow amounts to cruelty. Good hunters understand their guns and their ranges. Please educate yourself so as not to make the rest of hunters look bad.


----------



## Nina88

I think a BB/Pellet gun is a must have for any survival kit. Big T sais only an expert would try hunting with on but when it comes down to it if you need food this is the way to go. Not only can you take down small game but if you miss your first, second, third, or fourth shot it is silent enough to keep your prey close by. My Crosman 2100 goes for around $60 and shoots 755 fps with standard .177 cal BB's and 725 fps with pellets, thats close enough to compaire to a lot of .22 cal long rifles out there which average 800 to 900 fps, and to top it off my BB gun is just as accurate as any small cal. rifle. And as Joe is implying I do not need Co2 for my gun it is pump action and a sling shot is not accurate at all unless you have enough experience to even come close to what you are shooting for.

___________________________________________________________________

Procera AVH reviews


----------



## tilley

This is one of the stupidest threads I have ever read. Bragging about shooting swallows and other protected birds/animals etc. What a bunch of idiots that call themselves hunters.


----------



## Nina88

The vast majority of airguns available today are chambered in either the .177 or .22 caliber, there are also a few guns that are chambered for the hybrid .20 that combines many of the positive attributes of the two aforementioned calibers bracketing it, and the .25 which has long been considered the major caliber when it comes to production air rifles. It is a historical fact that larger bore airguns have been around for a couple hundred years, and more recently custom builders and small manufacturing concerns in this country have been producing larger bore guns. Interest in these guns grew as a small group of hunters started hunting predators and larger game with air power. And soon, the ability of the small producers to keep up with demand was strained and the waiting period to buy a gun stretched into months or even years.

______________________________________________________

Trendy Top reviews


----------



## kingcanada

Very large woman in WalMart parking lot. I took her parking space. She lowered her head and charged. Dangerous game hunting at it's best. She may go Boone and Crockett...


----------



## ihatebakersfield

Seagulls. lots of seagulls. Once one craps on you, or steals your fries on the pier, you won't feel so bad about it. 
Oh and a spotted owl, a few bay seals, and a polar bear too. Now it is the stupidest post you have ever read, but the real stupidity lies in the fact you wasted your time posting about it. You really think that will fix anything? Oh wait, forgot once shot a large buck ******* that had dissed my sister, hit him with a gamo shadow 1000 at about 15 paces. left a mark for sure!

"Murphy was an optimist"
Anon.


----------



## spentwings

ihatebakersfield said:


> read, but the real stupidity lies in the fact you wasted your time posting about it. Anon.


Maybe the wasted time is in your response to a 5 yr old post. :eyeroll: 
I will say this,,,AG's are legitimate for hunting but, and it's a very big but,,,there probably isn't anything that causes more
animal suffering/lingering death in the US on a yearly basis than airguns. 
That's where education comes in,,,not smart-*** posts.


----------



## Hunterdude

i have taken out a carp with my .177 cal daisy power line and a 16" carp with my crosman nitro venom dusk .22 cal


----------



## JVick

Years ago A large bull that was mooing in love over a cow in heat in my Uncle Harold's pasture next to the bulls pasture. I was twelve at the time in 1964 staying with Harold & Aunt Opal for a few days. I had my .20 cal Sheridan C pellet rifle with a 4X-weaver scope on it with me. This air gun could easily blow holes through a red fox squirrel using Seridans std. Pellets at the time.

Uncle Harold stated: " I wish you would take that pellet rifle of yours and shoot that bull in the balls! That damn thing is keeping me up at night". The next evening, after one of Aunt Opals excellent dinners, from behind the bull, I placed my scopes cross hairs square on its big sac hanging down between its legs (an easy 25-yard shot). CRACKKKK!&#8230;&#8230;.. through the scope I saw his sac twist and shoot up to his belly. The bull jumped, shrieked in pain and ran thundering away.

What a shocking sight it was. When I told Harold he said, "you got to be kidding? You really shot his balls!" He laughed his butt off and told me not to tell anyone. Aunt Opal scolded Harold for suggesting I do such a thing. I felt a little guilty but 3 night later he was back. Of course I did not "shoot the bull" again.

Regards everyone,
JVick


----------



## Bird slayer69




----------



## Bird slayer69

artieorche said:


> stonegoblet, if the crow you shot was eating ripe cherries, then it's very likely this was way outside of crow season in Washington. You'd better check your hunting regulations and get a license before you advertise what is, essentially, poaching. In my family, we always made sure the tool matched the task. The way you describe killing that crow amounts to cruelty. Good hunters understand their guns and their ranges. Please educate yourself so as not to make the rest of hunters look bad.


I agree with you 100%


----------

